# Prime Garp Vs Prime Shanks



## meingbolt (Jan 6, 2016)

Prime Garp Vs Shanks, or prime Shanks in other words.

Distance: 50 meters 
Location: Ennies Lobby
Restriction: None
Both are very bloodlusted: Garp because, well, he's in front of the man who was the catalyst for Luffy's piracy adventures.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 6, 2016)

wtf is prime shanks? well anyway, prime garp wins high-extreme diff.

altho i feel like shanks had the potential too surpass his captain, gold d roger, had he not lost his arm (he didnt get weaker, but it prolly ruined his growth rate)


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 6, 2016)

Prime Garp is stronger than any yonko until BB reaches his prime.

Old WB > Shanks

and Prime WB ~ Prime Garp

do the math


----------



## meingbolt (Jan 6, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> wtf is prime shanks? well anyway, prime garp wins high-extreme diff.
> 
> altho i feel like shanks had the potential too surpass his captain, gold d roger, had he not lost his arm (he didnt get weaker, but it prolly ruined his growth rate)



If you don't understand who/what prime shanks  is/implies, then you've no understanding of the word 'prime' 

Shanks is in his prime, he's currently a yonkou, healthy and still relatively young with a lot of plot relevance to come so yeah, he's in his prime.


----------



## gold ace (Jan 6, 2016)

Shanks imo is the weakest Yonko besides current BB, and Garp was equal to PK who is > the average Yonko..

Shanks gets shanked by garps fist


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 6, 2016)

Garp, average high diff. Could perhaps be a little higher, but it definitely won't be extreme diff.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jan 6, 2016)

Prime Garp; extreme-difficulty


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 6, 2016)

Prime Garp wins, high diff at least.


----------



## killfox (Jan 7, 2016)

I feel its possible Shanks > Garp in haki (until proven otherwise)
And Garp > Shanks in physical strength.

If Shanks had both arms id say he could win for sure. We dont know how CoC works, and we only got a glimpse of it in Luffy vs Chinjao and Doffy vs Luffy.

If shanks does posses superior CoC he could possibly win even if Garp does have superior CoA (which is debatable as well)

I feel that we dont know enough about Shanks to answer this correctly but they both have great hype.

Shanks basically punked Akainu, stopped the war, and made Mihawk leave all while missing an arm. Pretty impressive


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 7, 2016)

Prime Garp: 
- extreme diffs Prime Ray
- high (very high) diffs Old WB
- high (high) diffs Kaido
- high (mid) diffs Shanks

therefore

Prime Garp high (mid) diff


----------



## Dunno (Jan 7, 2016)

Could go either way. Shanks will give EoS Luffy at least high diff, which puts him at Garp's level. Shanks is one of the few people from the current gen who can actually fight the legends.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 7, 2016)

meingbolt said:


> If you don't understand who/what prime shanks  is/implies, then you've no understanding of the word 'prime'
> 
> Shanks is in his prime, he's currently a yonkou, healthy and still relatively young with a lot of plot relevance to come so yeah, he's in his prime.



so whats the point of saying "prime" for shanks. ppl use the term old and prime for WB/garp/ray, because there is a power difference between their prime and old conditions. we kno that WB/garp/ray were stronger in the past. WE DONT know this of shanks. no point of saying prime shanks since it's assumed he's in his prime.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 7, 2016)

lol said:


> Prime Garp is stronger than any yonko until BB reaches his prime.
> 
> Old WB > Shanks
> 
> ...



There, lol is a simple man listen to him


----------



## meingbolt (Jan 7, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> so whats the point of saying "prime" for shanks. ppl use the term old and prime for WB/garp/ray, because there is a power difference between their prime and old conditions. we kno that WB/garp/ray were stronger in the past. WE DONT know this of shanks. no point of saying prime shanks since it's assumed he's in his prime.



The term prime for shanks is to somewhat make people realize that Shanks is in his prime just as the incarnation of garp that I am using is in his prime as well to give the idea to people that both fighters are in their primes so that they won't stick with Garp just because he's in his prime. They've to realize that shanks is extremely powerful, in his prime, a yonkout etc etc and should well be capable of fighting on equal footing with prime garp.

Shanks is in his prime and it isn't 'assumed' that shanks is in his prime at all time since there have been different incarnations of shanks used in the battledome like east blue shanks so yeah my use of the word 'prime' for shanks isn't wrong.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 7, 2016)

Garp high (low) diff.  Shanks is overrated as fuck.


----------



## Kai (Jan 7, 2016)

Roger~Whitebeard > Prime Garp > Shanks ~ Prime Rayleigh


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (Jan 7, 2016)

Shanks is around Prime Rayleigh level IMO.

Still give Garp very high/extreme diff probs.


----------



## gold ace (Jan 7, 2016)

NUMBA1TROLL said:


> Shanks is around Prime Rayleigh level IMO.
> 
> Still give Garp very high/extreme diff probs.



Shanks ain't that weak lol


----------



## Patrick (Jan 7, 2016)

Garp has better hype than any Currently active person excluding maybe Kaidou. He should win this High/Extreme Dif.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jan 7, 2016)

Prime Garp > Shanks > MF Garp > Current Garp

Prime Garp wins with lower end of high diff


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 7, 2016)

Prime Garp > Shanks > Old Garp imo. Prime Garp wins with very high difficulty.


----------



## trance (Jan 7, 2016)

Garp mid diffs. Maybe on the higher end.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 7, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Garp mid diffs. Maybe on the higher end.



nobody is mid diff a yonko, especially shanks (assuming he is the strongest one currently)


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 7, 2016)

Prime Garp>Shanks~Old WB


----------



## XImpossibruX (Jan 7, 2016)

Isn't Prime Garp the undisputed 3rd strongest in One Piece, only losing out to Prime Roger and Prime Whitebeard. 

I see a mid-high diff taking down Shanks.


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 7, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> Isn't Prime Garp the undisputed 3rd strongest in One Piece, only losing out to Prime Roger and Prime Whitebeard.
> 
> I see a mid-high diff taking down Shanks.




No, it's certainly not undisputed. Many people think that prime Rayleigh or old WB or Kaido or even Shiki is stronger. Garp might be the most likely candidate for #3 though. But remember that even when WB was seriously ill he was stronger than Garp, so Garp can't have been neck-and-neck with WB and Roger.


----------



## trance (Jan 7, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> nobody is mid diff a yonko, especially shanks (assuming he is the strongest one currently)



Whitebeard in his old age was still above Shanks. Garp at his peak was slugging it out regularly with Roger. High end mid difficulty is more than fair.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Whitebeard in his old age was still above Shanks. Garp at his peak was slugging it out regularly with Roger. High end mid difficulty is more than fair.



No it's not.......

Literally wtf......

Imma literally have to sig this shit it's so bad...


----------



## Orca (Jan 7, 2016)

Garp isn't mid diffing Shanks. Wtf.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jan 7, 2016)

It can go either way.
I view Prime Garp as somewhat better in terms of tiers, but I'd say Shanks is quite a good match-up due to his level of Haki and swordplay. In my opinion, Shanks has the stronger Haki between them, while Prime Garp has better physical stats.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeye Shanks wank is still strong.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jan 7, 2016)

Prime Shanks => Prime Ray.

Prime Garp wins with high (high) to extreme difficulty.


----------



## rext1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Oda has made it clear that the prime variants of old legends were on another level to anyone alive today(Roger, WB, Garp, Rayleigh)
The legends of old will only be surpassed by the new generation fighters (Luffy, BB, Zoro).

Shanks aint in on the club.
However as a YONKO I dont see him going down with anything less than high diff.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2016)

rext1 said:


> Oda has made it clear that the prime variants of old legends were on another level to anyone alive today(Roger, WB, Garp, Rayleigh)
> The legends of old will only be surpassed by the new generation fighters (Luffy, BB, Zoro).
> 
> Shanks aint in on the club.
> However as a YONKO I dont see him going down with anything less than high diff.



A Databook that says Shank's CoC is above Ray's kinda contradicts that thinking.


----------



## Orca (Jan 7, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> A Databook that says Shank's CoC is above Ray's kinda contradicts that thinking.



As far as I know, the Databook classified the three types of Usage we've seen of CoC. Not that Shanks has better CoC than Ray.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 7, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> A Databook that says Shank's CoC is above Ray's kinda contradicts that thinking.



If Oda would reveal that Ray as a Haki master can do the same as Shanks, Shanks would just have nothing to support all his hype  

That's basically the only thing Shanks got going for him. Once he's fleshed out there will be tons of people with that kind of haki.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2016)

Luffee said:


> As far as I know, the Databook classified the three types of Usage we've seen of CoC. Not that Shanks has better CoC than Ray.



Pretty sure he put it from weakest the strongest. o_O 

As in, that's how you advance.



TheWiggian said:


> If Oda would reveal that Ray as a Haki master can do the same as Shanks, Shanks would just have nothing to support all his hype
> 
> That's basically the only thing Shanks got going for him. Once he's fleshed out there will be tons of people with that kind of haki.



Considering Shanks is one of the big four pirates and he is a haki user only. I very much doubt that. >_>


----------



## Orca (Jan 7, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Pretty sure he put it from weakest the strongest. o_O
> 
> As in, that's how you advance.
> 
> ...



I know. But it wasn't saying that Shanks Haki is above Rayleigh. It was just saying that the Haki Shanks used at WB's Ship was of a more advanced level than the one Rayleigh used at the auction house. It was comparing the examples of Haki shown. Not the Haki users themselves. 

Shanks might have better Haki than Rayleigh but the databook wasn't saying that.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 7, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Pretty sure he put it from weakest the strongest. o_O
> 
> As in, that's how you advance. At the moment people can still claim that his CoC is something special.
> 
> ...




Just imagine an old legend, retired and out of his prime reveals same CoC feats as one of the strongest pirates of this era. All Shanks had going for him (it's the assumptions that he is no swordsman but a hakiman) would lose all it's weight.

He would be ruined. At the moment people can cling to his CoC and delude themselves that it's something special. What he is, but as i said just at the moment.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2016)

Luffee said:


> I know. But it wasn't saying that Shanks Haki is above Rayleigh. It was just saying that the Haki Shanks used at WB's Ship was of a more advanced level than the one Rayleigh used at the auction house. It was comparing the examples of Haki shown. Not the Haki users themselves.
> 
> Shanks might have better Haki than Rayleigh but the databook wasn't saying that.



 True i guess. >_>


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 7, 2016)

Garp obviously wins, Shanks is below Mihawk,Akainu,Dragon and Kaido, Prime Garp is stronger than any of those guys.


----------



## Ruse (Jan 7, 2016)

Garp at least high diff


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 7, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Garp obviously wins, Shanks is below Mihawk,*Akainu*,*Dragon* and *Kaido*, Prime Garp is stronger than any of those guys.



Bolded are highly debate-able


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jan 7, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Bolded are highly debate-able



Agreed

Shanks is only confirmed to be weaker then WSS

I think Akainu and Shanks are equals


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 7, 2016)

Here comes Dunno with his Garp hatred


----------



## trance (Jan 8, 2016)

>Shanks is canonically below a disease-ridden and well past his prime Whitebeard
>Garp consistently brought a character noticeably above said elderly Whitebeard close to death
>Shanks is somehow close to or on par with Garp at his best


----------



## meingbolt (Jan 8, 2016)

Wait, so losing to Old Whitebeard, the deterring incarnation of the legendary monster who was once said to rival the Pirate King Roger in his prime who also managed to destroy Akainu while heavily injured with illness and multiple stabbing and gunshot wounds on his body, with nothing short of High extreme difficulty is a negative? That's discrediting Whitebeard right there pfft. 

No one is saying that Shanks beats Prime Garp, not me anyway, but that he isn't losing without High extreme difficulty. Whitebeard was always in a class of his own, even when he deterred in strength and a fight between he and Shanks goes in favor of Whitebeard with High extreme difficulty. Prime Garp would lose to Prime Whitebeard, and Shanks would honestly give Prime Garp a hard time. Prime Garp Vs Old Whitebeard goes in favor of the former with High extreme difficulty. Yeah, Shanks isn't losing with 'mid difficulty' that's being ignorant of the portrayal of Shanks' strength. It's ludicrous. No way is Shanks losing with 'mid' diff.


----------



## trance (Jan 8, 2016)

Garp was on par with Roger and Newgate in his heyday. The Whitebeard we saw on panel pales in comparison to him at his absolute best yet was _still_ more powerful than anyone else alive, Shanks included. 

The old generation has _always_ been implied to be decisively above the middle generation.


----------



## meingbolt (Jan 8, 2016)

Prime Garp and Rodger were stated to have nearly killed each other on numerous occasions, and although we can interpret that as Prime garp fighting on equal footing against Rodger, it still doesn't do much to discredit Shanks. Old Whitebeard would still give Prime Garp a High extreme difficulty fight, and given that the gap in strength between prime Garp and shanks is so very thin, Shanks losing to Prime garp with nothing short of High extreme difficulty is perfectly reasonable. Which, as I said, doesn't do anything to discredit Shanks in any way possible and we still didn't see Shanks at his fullest to accurately judge him, as people seem to be painting him with a poor brush this early on in the manga where he's yet to make a full appearance. He still doesn't falter to prime garp with mid dif, and that's a FACT. 

I see current Shanks as equal to Prime Rayleigh, who would give Prime garp a High extreme difficulty fight before losing.

If Shanks loses with mid diff, then all of the admirals individually lose with mid diff against Prime Garp. The Old generation aren't 'decisively' above the middle generation as we've yet to get an accurate representation of the middle generations' strength, most notably Shanks and Luffy at the end of the story who's been foreshadowed to SURPASS Rodger, and Guess who Luffy needs to beat first in order to get to that level? Shanks. Fact. However, fighters like Rodger, prime WB prime garp are currently the strongest trios but they're eventually going to be surpassed as this is a shounen manga which will follow the conventional road shounen mangas usually take when it comes to the progression of strength of the main characters' at the end of the story.

This Shanks underestimation is unnecessary, jeez.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jan 8, 2016)

> A legendary "MONSTER" who was once the only man who could ever match the Pirate King Roger!!!
> HE IS WITHOUT A DOUBT, THE MOST POWERFUL PIRATE IN THE WORLD!!!!



I wonder if the "once" in buggy's statement can have meaning. It suggests that wb was ONCE the only man capable of fighting roger equally but then others may have come into prominence like Garp. 

ps: this is stephen's trans


----------



## trance (Jan 8, 2016)

> Old Whitebeard would still give Prime Garp a High extreme difficulty fight



>Garp fought on comparable terms with a character _far_ superior to old Whitebeard
>Somehow old Whitebeard can give Garp at his zenith a great fight





> I see current Shanks as equal to Prime Rayleigh, who would give Prime garp a High extreme difficulty fight before losing.



An incarnation of Rayleigh far from his prime fought a Marine Admiral - one of the strongest beings alive - to a standstill.


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 8, 2016)

Old WB would straight up beats Prime Garp not just give him high-extreme diffs.

Prime WB = Roger > Old WB > Prime Garp > Kaido > Mihawk/Prime Ray > Shanks


----------



## trance (Jan 8, 2016)

This massive Shanks wank.


----------



## meingbolt (Jan 8, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> >Garp fought on comparable terms with a character _far_ superior to old Whitebeard
> >Somehow old Whitebeard can give Garp at his zenith a great fight
> 
> 
> ...



Your lofty use of 'green texting' and overuse of smileys is telling me that you're projecting your inability to come up with a coherent and logical argument that refutes my statements, which, as we both know, you've failed miserably at doing. You're underestimating Old Whitebeard who was still renown as the WSS even when ill, hence my earlier claim that he's in his own 'class' Prime Garp fought against Rodger on multiple occasions but in the end, Rodger was still stronger, he was the Pirate king. 

However, that's not to discredit Prime Garp who'd eventually get a win in the end against both Old WB/Shanks with only High extreme difficulty of course.

I don't know if you can comprehend simple logic, because it seems that you can't :ho You've not only displayed your arrogance, ignorance, but your bizarre and bias hate against Shanks. Kind of weird.

You're ignoring a lot of things here, buddy. Shanks is stronger than Kizaru and Old rayleigh, as strong as he may be, cannot defeat Kizaru. He was already huffing and puffing after a brief period of time when fighting against Kizaru. You're wrong in this regard. Rayleigh never fought Kizaru at his best and for a long period of time with both characters fighting with their full abilities at their disposal for us to accurately judge how they'd fare up with one another. He merely fought him while using his Light sword only in a contest of swordsmanship against Rayleigh, an area in which isn't his strongest point. Of course,  you wouldn't understand this because you can't seem to grasp simple logic.

Saying Prime rayleigh is = Shanks isn't wrong, and so far your 'arguments' or 'smileys' haven't been convincing in the slightest. If you're going to use the weak argument that Old Rayleigh fought against Kizaru to highlight why Prime kizaru would beat Shanks, then I might as well bring up the argument that Shanks stopped the war at MarineFord to the extent that no Admirals present in MF could do anything to him, even stopping the bloodlusted Akainu completely frozen in his tracks.

By the way, Shanks is a Yonkou, in his prime, just as Rayleigh was in his prime so what's wrong with saying that they're equal?

Nobody is wanking, you're just angry that nobody agrees with your ridiculous fanfiction. Don't throw a temper-tantrum now.


----------



## Nello (Jan 8, 2016)

^ 


IchijiNijiSanji said:


> I wonder if the "once" in buggy's statement can have meaning. It suggests that wb was ONCE the only man capable of fighting roger equally but then others may have come into prominence like Garp.
> 
> ps: this is stephen's trans



They fought many times and Roger entrusted him with his only son, so I think Garp and Roger had a long relationship. Garp was probably a tiny notch below Roger. On the other hand Oda has been kind of vague about it so who knows.

We had a discussion about this on reddit if you remember. You said the reason WB was hailed as WSM was because WB had retained more of his strength thanks to his DF. But when I think about it now WB was in horrible condition by MF and Garp seems quite healthy even 2 years later. I'm kind of leaning towards Roger/WB being a notch above everyone else. With the possible exception of Kaido but he probably wasn't around at the time so who knows.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jan 8, 2016)

Chibinello said:


> ^
> 
> 
> They fought many times and Roger entrusted him with his only son, so I think Garp and Roger had a long relationship. Garp was probably a tiny notch below Roger. On the other hand Oda has been kind of vague about it so who knows.
> ...



Oh rigghtt Hey man! 

Also, my mind keeps changing about this. On one hand perhaps that theory is true. On another hand, mihawk is WSS, even though shanks is around. I'd feel most people think they're on a similar or equal level, but still the title goes to mihawk.


----------



## Nello (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh man Shanks/Mihawk is another one that keeps me up at night. The title says "strongest" instead of "most skilled" or whatever so you gotta think Mihawk is stronger than Shanks but that's kind of insane. Mihawk is reeaally gonna have to deliver when we finally see him go all out. Unless he gets offpaneled by Shiliew in which case Oda is a dead man


----------



## giantbiceps (Jan 8, 2016)

Prime Shanks takes this with extreme-diff.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Jan 8, 2016)

There's honestly such an unnecessary amount of speculation that goes into the "Garp vs Roger vs WB" discussion. We know Garp nearly killed him many times which implies they are equal, but the we get buggy talking about how WB was the only one equal to Roger iirc. Then we have WB as WSM despite his health. So that probably means Garp gives Roger extreme dif, and by extension primebeard. No way old sick WB gives his prime self extreme dif, and his old self is above shanks. This also all under the assumption that buggy saw Roger fight both of them, but the opposite is an even bigger assumption.


----------



## trance (Jan 8, 2016)

meingbolt said:


> Your lofty use of 'green texting' and overuse of smileys is telling me that you're projecting your inability to come up with a coherent and logical argument that refutes my statements, which, as we both know, you've failed miserably at doing. You're underestimating Old Whitebeard who was still renown as the WSS even when ill, hence my earlier claim that he's in his own 'class' Prime Garp fought against Rodger on multiple occasions but in the end, Rodger was still stronger, he was the Pirate king.
> 
> However, that's not to discredit Prime Garp who'd eventually get a win in the end against both Old WB/Shanks with only High extreme difficulty of course.
> 
> ...



>A TL;DR

Stay salty, dupe-kun.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 8, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Old WB would straight up beats Prime Garp not just give him high-extreme diffs.
> 
> Prime WB = Roger > Old WB > Prime Garp > Kaido > Mihawk/Prime Ray > Shanks



This post is definitely aimed at me

You friend


----------



## Nello (Jan 8, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> >A TL;DR
> 
> Stay salty, dupe-kun.



Do you know whose dupe it is?


----------



## Gohara (Jan 30, 2016)

Shanks wins with around high difficulty, IMO.  Prime Garp can put up a good fight against Roger, but I believe Shanks to be Pirate King level.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jan 30, 2016)

The only living or dead characters at this point in time that should rationally be put above Prime Garp is Whitebeard and Roger.

He simply gets the benefit of the doubt over everyone else and is fully justified in doing so.


----------

